# flea treatment for domestic pets



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

i just wanted to know what methods of flea treatment everyone uses on their pets? i currently had and outbreak of fleas due to the new puppy being covered with them so ive had to use bob martin flea treatment shampoo then spot on treatment on the dogs and flea spary and powder around the home. we also had to treat the ferrets with kitten spot on. (therein the house too)

ive not seen a flea for a while so fingers crossed... there gone!

a few people have mentioned that they didnt like chemicals at all. and never used them. id like to know what treatment you use. its very expensive treating my pets and if theres a cheaper chemical free treatment ava, id love to know it.

cant be doing with another outbreak but with many friends who visit having their own pets...it may be inevitable!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

frontline all the way 
diluted for smaller animals
even used it on hooch the rescue ig, he had a mite infestation
worked a treat!
xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Spot on Frontline on the cats/dogs and Skoosh for the house. I dont find petshop products particularly effective


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Anything you can buy from the supermarket is going to be ineffective in my opinon.

I pay £5 for a thing of spot on per cat/dog, which I usually renew every 8 weeks so it's not going to break the bank. Just ask at your local vets and they should sell it over the counter.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Even cheaper online:2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Well i go to vets a few times with rodents to see whats best they sold me a frontline spot on for rodents had directions on how much to pop on them soemthing to do with the weight and how much to use. 

My dogs frontline and some baths tbh my dogs nto had flease for a logn long time and i cannot really remember the routine for them.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I use advocate (spot-on solution)for my cats :2thumb:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

FreddiesMum said:


> I use advocate (spot-on solution)for my cats :2thumb:


Is that not the same as Stronghold (spot-on).

If you prefer a spot-on this stuff is great as it treats worms and ear mites too. I used to get large dog size and split it between a few ferrets, or a couple of ferrets and 2 cats. One of the few dog flea treatments you can use on cats


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Is that not the same as Stronghold (spot-on).
> 
> If you prefer a spot-on this stuff is great as it treats worms and ear mites too. I used to get large dog size and split it between a few ferrets, or a couple of ferrets and 2 cats. One of the few dog flea treatments you can use on cats


Not sure! advocate used to be called Advantage,it also treats Roundworm,Heartworm,Ocodectes and Hookworm.It is good stuff and easy to use. :smile:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Is that not the same as Stronghold (spot-on).
> 
> If you prefer a spot-on this stuff is great as it treats worms and ear mites too. I used to get large dog size and split it between a few ferrets, or a couple of ferrets and 2 cats. One of the few dog flea treatments you can use on cats



I believe advocate is the same as stronghold. Treats a wide range of mites, aswell as flees and most worms too.

I use advocate, really easy, works well, never had any problems.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

One of the problems with pet shop flea treatments is that people don't read the labels properly. Also people buy them and in order to attempt to save money, ignore the advice of the staff on how best to tackle a flea problem. People often try to treat fleas without understanding the life cycle of fleas. I have always used pet shop products (and I was a groomer for 16 years so have dealt with more fleas than most people).

The products used on the animal are of little importance - as long as they state on the packet they will KILL fleas. Many of the products for cats just repel fleas which is fine for preventative treatment but no good in the event of an infestation. Just use whatever suits best.
The key is the household spray. if you use a cheap one that says repeat the treatment after a couple of weeks, then yes you might aswell chuck your money down the nearest drain. Use a product with long activity (12 months). This is because there are hardly any products available which kill eggs. Because eggs can lie dormant for up to a year, your cheaper products will only be effective for a couple of weeks and then you are back to square one. The long acting products will continue to kill off any fleas as they hatch for a long time. You should never use a flea shampoo and then put insecticidal drops or collars on straight after - this is overdosing. 

I use Zodiac about every 8 months or so and flea bath the dogs if they have fleas (haven't found this necessary for a couple of years). I keep a close eye on Hobbes - the only cat who does go outside. I spray him occasionaly in the warmer months with whatever insecticidal cat spray I have to hand. Hope this helps.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

intresting!

il know next time not to fleabath and spot on at the same time. oopys! if i do get another infestation, i will pop into my vets.

still want to hear of any natural treatments?!
loads of people have dogs on here, and cats etc.....


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Flea traps, bug lights, fresh rosemary, water, neem oil, backing soda and a whole lot of flea combs.


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

*Fleas*

I was going to say a lot of baths and combing/checking.
I took my Chad down to the vets for a check-up and they put a spot-on him without my consent and told me after. I didn't mind that as he has skin problems (with being an in-bred pedigree) but the problem I had was I have young children which petted the dog pretty often and I had to keep them seperate until the thing had dried (only about 2 hours) but keeping the kids (6 in alll) off him at the time was a nightmare....


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Advocate and stronghold do the same thing but are not the same product, just to clarify. And advantage is still called advantage, it's not the same as advocate. Just so you guys know! (I can be more technical if you want but i'm guessing you probably don't)


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

I buy Frontline from Sainsburys


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Advocate and stronghold do the same thing but are not the same product, just to clarify. And advantage is still called advantage, it's not the same as advocate. Just so you guys know! (I can be more technical if you want but i'm guessing you probably don't)


A nurse at the vets I use told me advantage was no longer available!and that advocate was advantage with a few extras :lol2: I found both work well....flea free cats :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

advantage is still available, and advocate is advantage with extras! ie advantage ONLY does fleas, advocate does fleas, mites and roundworms.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

FreddiesMum said:


> A nurse at the vets I use told me advantage was no longer available!and that advocate was advantage with a few extras :lol2: I found both work well....flea free cats :2thumb:


advantage is still available as far as i know but your vets may choose not to stock it anymore.

as for pet shop products...dont get me started bob martins etc are not great, maybe they used to be in the yr dot but not anymore, fleas as with any animal have evolved, i remember nuvan top being effecctive then at my first practice we did an experiment by putting a load of it in a container with a flea, to find it still alive hours later!!! (obv nuvan top has been discontinued cos it was organo-phosphate based)

If you want cheap without seeing a vet use frontline you can buy online, or from certain pet shops etc as long as they have a suitably qualified person who can talk to you.

Definately do the house as well indorex, skoosh, rip flea are all decent 12 month products

We have so much fun now with fleas thanks to central heating, used to be seasonal but not anymore!!

Oh the other thing IF you do use petshop products make sure you use the correct one for your pet if you put the bob martins one fro dogs on your cat you could possibly kill it...it poisons it andwill start shaking etc.

:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Frogmad said:


> advantage is still available as far as i know but your vets may choose not to stock it anymore.
> 
> as for pet shop products...dont get me started bob martins etc are not great, maybe they used to be in the yr dot but not anymore, fleas as with any animal have evolved, i remember nuvan top being effecctive then at my first practice we did an experiment by putting a load of it in a container with a flea, to find it still alive hours later!!! (obv nuvan top has been discontinued cos it was organo-phosphate based)
> 
> ...


This can also happen if a cat comes into contact with a dog which has had one on and its not yet dried. Lethal stuff that.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

i dont have any cats. : victory:
but im now seriousley thinking of changing the flea treatment to maybe frontline. the bob martin spot on says it stops the fleas from breeding. this is ok but i want them dead aswell. how long should i wait to re-treat my dogs with a different product? they was treated over a week ago with spot on.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

i got a big can of genitrix R.I.P. fleas it was about £17 but it is brilliant 
i have heard of flea bombs but never tried them


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

DementisMulier said:


> i dont have any cats. : victory:
> but im now seriousley thinking of changing the flea treatment to maybe frontline. the bob martin spot on says it stops the fleas from breeding. this is ok but i want them dead aswell. how long should i wait to re-treat my dogs with a different product? they was treated over a week ago with spot on.


 
i think that cheaper flea stuff is rubbish so get some spot on as you can get the one does does worms and fleas at the same time from the vets


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Other natural flea repellants are tea tree, lavander & citronella. Another tip someone once gave me, (although I can't vouch for it) is to sprinkle salt in your carpet -apparently the fleas are attracted to the salt, eat it and die.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

Evie said:


> Another tip someone once gave me, (although I can't vouch for it) is to sprinkle salt in your carpet -apparently the fleas are attracted to the salt, eat it and die.


Ohoooo never heard of that one before! i will have to try it tho! and its kiddy proof! thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

evie said:


> other natural flea repellants are tea tree, lavander & citronella. Another tip someone once gave me, (although i can't vouch for it) is to sprinkle salt in your carpet -apparently the fleas are attracted to the salt, eat it and die.


 
you have to be careful with tea tree on pets as i know of a few cases it has caused really bad skin problems


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

dementismulier said:


> ohoooo never heard of that one before! I will have to try it tho! And its kiddy proof! Thanks! :2thumb:


no kiddy proof if you have a baby who may lick the carpet


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> no kiddy proof if you have a baby who may lick the carpet



my baby goes nowhere near my carpet. shes either in her cradle swing, cot, walker or activity matt which is pretty big! : victory:

carpets are way too dirty for little 5month olds. she'd get a hairy mouth lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Evie said:


> Other natural flea repellants are tea tree, lavander & citronella. Another tip someone once gave me, (although I can't vouch for it) is to sprinkle salt in your carpet -apparently the fleas are attracted to the salt, eat it and die.


Works with baking soda aswell, it fizzes up in they're stomaches and makes them pop. Nice huh? :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> you have to be careful with tea tree on pets as i know of a few cases it has caused really bad skin problems


They can have allergies to it, but its very rare as tea tree is great for pets with mites - soothes the itching and soreness from itching. :2thumb:

Oh and for the cat people: IS tea tree oil toxic for cats like most other essential oils? and Neem oil?

Another tip for getting rid of fleas (dont know if this has already been suggested?)- put apple cider vinegar in the pets water but make sure, especially for cats, that they dont start drinking less!! If they do, put less in.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

popping fleas :blowup:... nice! :lol2:
*just though of the carpet turning into a flea graveyard* :eek4:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

it would be intresting to know what fenwoman uses?
i know shes got alot of cats and dogs. mind you...i bet she has a special mixture and its a secret :whip:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> *just though of the carpet turning into a flea graveyard* :eek4:


Lol! Its not that bad, you just have to hoover and replace the baking soda every few hours. Its great for homes with pets though! deodorizes and is great for getting "wet dog" smells out (ever had a dog walk in from a few hours walk in the pooring rain only to sprawl out over you new nice smelling carpets? well if not...its not nice) .


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> you have to be careful with tea tree on pets as i know of a few cases it has caused really bad skin problems


You have to use all the aromatherapy oils with care really - I think more so with cats. I expect feorag will know which ones are particularly risky. 

I used to use tea tree shampoo routinely in the grooming parlour. You never really know what insecticides have already been used on the animal so using flea shampoo was a bit risky. The one I did use when appropriate was Vetzyme JDS. It is brilliant stuff and on heavy infestations, the bath would be full of dead fleas.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I remember being advised garlic and brewer's yeast as "natural" flea preventers. I felt very happy treating my animals naturally until we got a flea infestation lmao (maybe we had Italian fleas lmao). That was years ago, and since then we've tried many treatments but always found Frontline and Stronghold to be most effective, with one of the 12-18 month household sprays such as Staykil or Acclaim. Petshop treatments don't work (and some eg. permethrin based ones are dangerous), BUT Frontline spot on does and that's now available without prescription. 

Saying that, Grace, our cat, has a reaction to the new prescription only Frontline "Combo", I would steer clear of that personally. She gets huuuge pupils and has what I can only describe as a "bad trip" off it. Panting and salivating, running round and crying. Horrible, will never use that again. She is fine with the over the counter Frontline spot on.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I remember being advised garlic and brewer's yeast as "natural" flea preventers. I felt very happy treating my animals naturally until we got a flea infestation lmao (maybe we had Italian fleas lmao). That was years ago, and since then we've tried many treatments but always found Frontline and Stronghold to be most effective, with one of the 12-18 month household sprays such as Staykil or Acclaim. Petshop treatments don't work (and some eg. permethrin based ones are dangerous), BUT Frontline spot on does and that's now available without prescription.
> 
> Saying that, Grace, our cat, has a reaction to the new prescription only Frontline "Combo", I would steer clear of that personally. She gets huuuge pupils and has what I can only describe as a "bad trip" off it. Panting and salivating, running round and crying. Horrible, will never use that again. She is fine with the over the counter Frontline spot on.


 
do they do it for humans :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fenwoman uses Stronghold she doesnt mess round with potions


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DementisMulier said:


> my baby goes nowhere near my carpet. shes either in her cradle swing, cot, walker or activity matt which is pretty big! : victory:
> 
> carpets are way too dirty for little 5month olds. she'd get a hairy mouth lol


 
:lol2: I must have been a bad Mum my babies where often on the floor, must say though they all grew up with no allergies to anything:2thumb: At the time I had 2 dogs and 10 cats


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I must have been a bad Mum my babies where often on the floor, must say though they all grew up with no allergies to anything:2thumb: At the time I had 2 dogs and 10 cats



Never said anything about you being a bad mother. everyones different and its totally their choice to how they bring their children up. and i wasnt calling fenwoman a witch!!! :lol2: she said she never uses chemicals so i assumed that she didnt use normal fleas treatments.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooh I'm a bad mum cos my babies went on the floor, even premmy triplets. :blush:

They were at more risk in their chairs, our old dog Badger peed on one of them once...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DementisMulier said:


> Never said anything about you being a bad mother. everyones different and its totally their choice to how they bring their children up. and i *wasnt calling fenwoman a witch!!!* :lol2: she said she never uses chemicals so i assumed that she didnt use normal
> fleas treatments.


 


:lol2: I believe her neighbours do though.:whistling2: Nope she uses spot on for fleas shes just a mere mortal like us arent ya Pam. I now have the giggles as I have visions of her on a Broomstick with Ursa her huge familiar on the back PMSL Sorry Pam ya know I love ya really:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> i just wanted to know what methods of flea treatment everyone uses on their pets? i currently had and outbreak of fleas due to the new puppy being covered with them so ive had to use bob martin flea treatment shampoo then spot on treatment on the dogs and flea spary and powder around the home. we also had to treat the ferrets with kitten spot on. (therein the house too)
> 
> ive not seen a flea for a while so fingers crossed... there gone!
> 
> ...



I use stronghold drops and I always recommend them to puppy buyers. Vet only but treat fleas, ticks, lice, earmites, mange and roundworm all with one lot of drops on the neck each months. The pet shop stuff is crap. You may have killed all the live fleas but when the eggs in the carpet, furniture, bedding, cracks in the skirting boards etc hatch in 2 weeks time, your pets will all have fleas again.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> it would be intresting to know what fenwoman uses?
> i know shes got alot of cats and dogs. mind you...i bet she has a special mixture and its a secret :whip:


 I posted lol. I use stronghold or frontline spray. You can't buy the spray from the petshop, only the vet so in my mind, it's more effective.
I would never keep secret anything I found useful. I like to share my knowledge. That's the best bit about knowledge, it works best if you pass it on :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> Never said anything about you being a bad mother. everyones different and its totally their choice to how they bring their children up. and i wasnt calling fenwoman a witch!!! :lol2: she said she never uses chemicals so i assumed that she didnt use normal fleas treatments.


 I never said I didn't use chemicals. I advocate using chemical parasite treatments as they are more effective than so called natural stuff.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I believe her neighbours do though.:whistling2: Nope she uses spot on for fleas shes just a mere mortal like us arent ya Pam. I now have the giggles as I have visions of her on a Broomstick with Ursa her huge familiar on the back PMSL Sorry Pam ya know I love ya really:flrt:


 Funny enough my son used to have a large witch ornament which he said reminded him of me. I have a black cat to ride on my broomstick cos Ursa plays havoc with my fuel consumption. :lol2: And there is a witch plaque stuck on the front of my house. And one of my ancestors was burned for a witch according to family lore. Not sure if it was one of the Romany lot or not but highly likely.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Funny enough my son used to have a large witch ornament which he said reminded him of me. I have a black cat to ride on my broomstick cos *Ursa plays havoc with my fuel consumption.* :lol2: And there is a witch plaque stuck on the front of my house. And one of my ancestors was burned for a witch according to family lore. Not sure if it was one of the Romany lot or not but highly likely.


Id be surprised if the broomstick would fly with that gorgeous hunk on the back:lol2:


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

I always used frontline for my pets until my Rottie contracted Demodectic Mange...EW!
Now I use stronghold on Sid, it's gooooood stuff, nothing survives a dose of that!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've always used Stronghold as and when needed (fab stuff - it's even safe for rats at half a puppy vial per adult 500g+ buck - bit pricey compared to ivermec though), but I dont use a preventative (I dont have cats and Blu rarely comes into close contact with other animals - we've not had fleas in the house for years). Having said that, since I last needed it, my vet have stopped stocking Stronghold, so I'd use Frontline instead.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I've always used Stronghold as and when needed (fab stuff - it's even safe for rats at half a puppy vial per adult 500g+ buck - bit pricey compared to ivermec though), but I dont use a preventative (I dont have cats and Blu rarely comes into close contact with other animals - we've not had fleas in the house for years). Having said that, since I last needed it, my vet have stopped stocking Stronghold, so I'd use Frontline instead.


 Just because your vets have stopped stocking it, doesn't mean you cannot get it. You can either ask the vet to order some in for you or, ask him to write a prescription for you to get it online form places like hyperdrug. I buy most of my stuff online and my vet will order anything in and pricematch whatever I can find it for online. All vets will do the same. They make their profits from people who can't be bothered or don't know about this.
I buy the puppy strongholds in packs of 15 doses for around £40
Stronghold for Kittens/Puppies (up to 2.5kg, rose) pack of 15 x 15mg pipettes at VioVet (VioVet.co.uk)


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

The same vets told me Stronghold is now sold as Advocate, apparently it's the same (I'm not saying that, just passing on what was said). They stock Advocate. I take whatever they say with a pinch of salt though as they also said that Frontline has changed and is no longer the same strength since it became non-prescription, which is a blatant untruth said to prevent people getting it from other suppliers (they no longer stock it as they can't charge a fortune for it). Money grabbing gets lol!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> The same vets told me Stronghold is now sold as Advocate, apparently it's the same (I'm not saying that, just passing on what was said). They stock Advocate. I take whatever they say with a pinch of salt though as they also said that Frontline has changed and is no longer the same strength since it became non-prescription, which is a blatant untruth said to prevent people getting it from other suppliers (they no longer stock it as they can't charge a fortune for it). Money grabbing gets lol!


 Stronghold isn't advocate at all but you know that now anyway. They probably get more profit from advocate so of course they push that one. But as a paying customer, you don't have to accept what they decide to peddle. You have a choice and can ask them to order whatever your choice is and if they choose not to, ask for a script.
I never did use the frontline drops, I always used the spray and still do. I like to keep the pesky blighters guessing (the fleas) by using different products. I also never use anything unless I know they have fleas. To do otherwise is a waste of my money and ,I belive, helps to make fleas tolerant and resistant to the products.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Just because your vets have stopped stocking it, doesn't mean you cannot get it. You can either ask the vet to order some in for you or, ask him to write a prescription for you to get it online form places like hyperdrug.


My vet will do neither. I was told Stronghold wasn't sold anywhere any more, and that they dont do prescriptions as it's not in their best interest.

Incidentally, I am considering changing my vets :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> My vet will do neither. I was told Stronghold wasn't sold anywhere any more, and that they dont do prescriptions as it's not in their best interest.
> 
> Incidentally, I am considering changing my vets :whistling2:


What are some vets like.:bash: Of course they still sell Stronghold. I dont blame you for changing vets.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Stronghold isn't advocate at all but you know that now anyway. They probably get more profit from advocate so of course they push that one. But as a paying customer, you don't have to accept what they decide to peddle. You have a choice and can ask them to order whatever your choice is and if they choose not to, ask for a script.
> I never did use the frontline drops, I always used the spray and still do. I like to keep the pesky blighters guessing (the fleas) by using different products. I also never use anything unless I know they have fleas. To do otherwise is a waste of my money and ,I belive, helps to make fleas tolerant and resistant to the products.


You have a point there most likely, hadn't thought of it that way as I'm paranoid about fleas lol. I don't buy flea/worm treatment from the vets now there are the online chemists, I used to work for a vet so know how much they add on (the amount they add on to the cost of vaccine vials is a disgrace too lol).


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> My vet will do neither. I was told Stronghold wasn't sold anywhere any more, and that they dont do prescriptions as it's not in their best interest.
> 
> Incidentally, I am considering changing my vets :whistling2:


 For a start they are not allowed to refuse a prescription. Secondly stronghold is still for sale. Look at any online place. Or go to this site and buy from there. It's American and no script needed. It's called 'revolution in America but is the same product.
Pet Medications | Veterinary Supplies | Pet Flea Control | Equine Supplements & Medications | Pet Vitamins
no doubt someone will be along to tell you not to do it as it's wrong and bad etc. But if vet's won't be straight and deal straight, they don't deserve your custom. I'm lucky with my vet but there is one locasl one who I lodged a complaint against as they are a shower of sh1te.
If the supermarket you shopped at, dictated to you which breakfast cereal they would allow you to buy, you would tell them to take a hike right? So why should vets think they can tell us what we should use. 
But they are not allowed to refuse to give you a prescription for a product they don't or won't stock.
Change them ASAP as they are unprofessional and unethical.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Completely agree with fenwoman there. I did change vets from the one we're talking about, but for very different (and sadly far more severe and upsetting) reasons.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> What are some vets like.:bash: Of course they still sell Stronghold. I dont blame you for changing vets.


 She is still only "considering". Crikey if I had such shoddy treatment I wouldn't need to consider.Not unless they were giving me the treatment free of charge in which case I'd put up with the lies and crap. However if I am paying with my money, I decide what I buy and what products I use.
Vets aren't gods however much they would like you to think they are.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

FW - to be fair, these are the vets who have treated my animals for many years, and I am also disabled with no transport - so I am kind of limited in where I can go. You have to weigh up the pros and cons - some vets might not be very good with small animals, but excellent with dogs, for example, or vice versa. I wouldn't change vets purely because of not allowing me to order Stronghold, that's ridiculous. Especially considering I've not needed it in years lol.

I have used online vets sites before but never seen Stronghold available - but I do have one which I can get Frontline from - and to me, it's not that big a deal.

The reason I'm considering changing is because of their poor record with my rats. I would still see the same vet for my dog happily as they looked after Sky very well in her final days, the vet even shed tears with us when she passed away, just if I needed surgery for my smaller animals, I'd use the other vets as I dont feel they have enough experience (or that love of small animals - what you get from many country vets).


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

That vet and his staff left Dharma in agony all day with no pain relief, then said she was a lazy attention seeker when I came to get her and she couldn't even lift her head. They said she hadn't done without her prescribed pain relief as rimadyl isn't a pain killer anyway (yes I know it's an anti-inflammatory, but without it she was in a lot of pain). They said she was putting on a paralysed leg, and was shaking and shivering in pain and not lifting her head for attention. This was a dog with a neck injury. 

I personally won't be going back, especially when there's another vet on the other side of town that is far better. He's lucky I didn't report him, it's not the first time he's let people down. His female employee vet was just as diabolical and smacked Dharma hard to the point of her screaming - she was apparently "just saying hello" but she continued to do it again AFTER Dharma had screamed in agony. :bash:

Sorry, you won't get me defending him as good with dogs


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> That vet and his staff left Dharma in agony all day with no pain relief, then said she was a lazy attention seeker when I came to get her and she couldn't even lift her head. They said she hadn't done without her prescribed pain relief as rimadyl isn't a pain killer anyway (yes I know it's an anti-inflammatory, but without it she was in a lot of pain). They said she was putting on a paralysed leg, and was shaking and shivering in pain and not lifting her head for attention. This was a dog with a neck injury.
> 
> I personally won't be going back, especially when there's another vet on the other side of town that is far better. He's lucky I didn't report him, it's not the first time he's let people down. His female employee vet was just as diabolical and smacked Dharma hard to the point of her screaming - she was apparently "just saying hello" but she continued to do it again AFTER Dharma had screamed in agony. :bash:
> 
> Sorry, you won't get me defending him as good with dogs


If anybody treated my dog like that I`d knock their teeth down there throat:bash:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I onl just managed to restrain myself and I did make quite a scene which was bad of me I suppose. The vet had left her there with a snotty little undertrained vet nurse, so there wasn't much to gain from physical violence lol.


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

Frontline spray i swear by for dogs and cats, horses to protect their faces from ticks while grazing. Standard rats, pouched rats, Beardies and apparantly if you put a bit at the base at base of a childs neck it prevents them getting headlice although i haven't had the need to try that one.
It seems to be the answer to everything with creepy crawlys. I'll have to spray the house to see if it keeps the spiders away


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Trekky said:


> I'll have to spray the house to see if it keeps the spiders away


Works great with spiders! One night my brothers room was being decorated so he slept on the floor in my room and there was this mahooooosive spider climb up the wall, earlier that day I had been treating the cats with frontline so grabbed the bottle and sprayed it, it fell to the floor and we never found it. All night I was ripping up pieces of paper and throwing them at my brother and he kept jumping up and screaming "SPIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!" :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> That vet and his staff left Dharma in agony all day with no pain relief, then said she was a lazy attention seeker when I came to get her and she couldn't even lift her head. They said she hadn't done without her prescribed pain relief as rimadyl isn't a pain killer anyway (yes I know it's an anti-inflammatory, but without it she was in a lot of pain). They said she was putting on a paralysed leg, and was shaking and shivering in pain and not lifting her head for attention. This was a dog with a neck injury.
> 
> I personally won't be going back, especially when there's another vet on the other side of town that is far better. He's lucky I didn't report him, it's not the first time he's let people down. His female employee vet was just as diabolical and smacked Dharma hard to the point of her screaming - she was apparently "just saying hello" but she continued to do it again AFTER Dharma had screamed in agony. :bash:
> 
> Sorry, you won't get me defending him as good with dogs



I must admit that hearing about Dharma and then hearing you say that you didn't report him to the RCVS has made me annoyed. If people do not report them, how can they be made to change. Sure Dharma 9s safe with the vet you have now but what about someone elses dog who may go through the same thing because nobody reports him so he won't change his ways. 
Many vets are prosecuted for cruelty, not all vets are nice kind animal lovers and if one vet hit her and hit her again after she'd screamed, and she did so in full view of you, what was she doing to animals out of public view?
I consider that you had a duty to report wrongdoing and malpractice for the sake of other animals with owners too weak willed or stupid to stand up for their pets.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> FW - to be fair, these are the vets who have treated my animals for many years, and I am also disabled with no transport - so I am kind of limited in where I can go. You have to weigh up the pros and cons - some vets might not be very good with small animals, but excellent with dogs, for example, or vice versa. I wouldn't change vets purely because of not allowing me to order Stronghold, that's ridiculous. Especially considering I've not needed it in years lol.


Well I don't think it's ridiculous at all. If a shopkeeper told you "oh no, we can't allow you to buy that brand of bread, you'll buy this one instead" would you simply pay up and accept their decision on what they will allow you to buy?

I am also disabled, although I drive. If I didn't drive I'd get a taxi, or use an animal taxi, or get a friend or relative to drive me, to a more ethical vet. Hearing what happened with Dharma, knowing that they have lied to you on several counts, makes me think I'd be running a mile from them. There is no way on this earth I'd let them within 20 feet of any of my animals.
They are liars (I hate and despise liars more than anything else in the world. Nobody gets a second chance if I find they have lied to me, not friends or aquaintances or anyone), and they are not compassionate or ethical.



> I have used online vets sites before but never seen Stronghold available - but I do have one which I can get Frontline from - and to me, it's not that big a deal.


It's big deal to me as some years the frontline doesn't work. It's a big deal to me when I need to worm the dogs at the same time as deflea them and kill earmites and mange. All the online suppliers sell stronghold. I cannot imagine why you've never seen it.If you have used the online sites before, your vet must be used to writing out a prescription for you to send to them, so why did you mention that he wouldn't write one out?



> The reason I'm considering changing is because of their poor record with my rats. I would still see the same vet for my dog happily as they looked after Sky very well in her final days, the vet even shed tears with us when she passed away, just if I needed surgery for my smaller animals, I'd use the other vets as I dont feel they have enough experience (or that love of small animals - what you get from many country vets).


 Surely if you are so disabled and have no transport, it would be easier to find a decent , ethical truthful vet who is properly competant with all of your animals instead of using one for one lot of animals and another for the other animals.


----------



## dannym (Feb 11, 2009)

hi there

I ony ever use frontline on my pets. After having a horrible problem with using a bob martin product that nearly killed one of my cats. After discussing with the vet they said is a very common problem with supermarket products and that they also just dont work.

Only problem with frontline from the vets is it can be expensive. I now buy mine online from www.frontlinecheap.com. You can get cat frontline for only £8 and dog for about £10 which is great value compared to other sites.


----------

